# b13 g20 front



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello well im follwing up on the g20 bumper installation, and well i did it. Now i need the professionals advice the question is, should i keep this one on or go buy a Sunny gts four fog light bumper?


----------



## Egg_Sauce01 (Feb 24, 2005)

what year g20 is that? or will any p10 bumper fit. i think it looks good. it kind of does look like the sunny 4 fog. go with whatever you like better. i for one like the 4 fog better but this one looks kind of the same. a little bit of modification.. put almost the same fogs into that same place and it's almost the same. looks good man. and the gts is a 2 fog. the super saloon is 4 fog.


----------



## Egg_Sauce01 (Feb 24, 2005)

and how good does it fit? i see a little gap from the right side of the car.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*ok*

The front bolts up cool everything went right in to place the bottom of the bumper needed new holes the sides also bolt up but on each side theyre is 1 inch gap (g20 is wider), I believe it was like a 93 not to sure on the year, but i am gonna keep this bumper till i get the cash for the four fog light bumper.
Thanks alot for the advice. :thumbup:

haha just in case the pic dissapears
http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wOTU3MzkxNnM0MTNkZmQzMXk1NDE=.jpg


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

what did u have to custom fit to make the g20 bumper fit or was it an almost bolt on.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

tomglenn said:


> what did u have to custom fit to make the g20 bumper fit or was it an almost bolt on.



It was almost a bolt up in the middle theyre is a bracket that has like 6 10mm screws, this is the bumper support im talking about, then the two screws on the bottom then the two on the side where the fender meats (one on each side) right now im the process of covering the gaps. :thumbup:


----------



## Egg_Sauce01 (Feb 24, 2005)

unisonsentra said:


> It was almost a bolt up in the middle theyre is a bracket that has like 6 10mm screws, this is the bumper support im talking about, then the two screws on the bottom then the two on the side where the fender meats (one on each side) right now im the process of covering the gaps. :thumbup:


how does it look with the gaps? does it match up with the se-r body or does it look like it's sticking out a little too far? it looks good and it makes me want to do it and put fog lights in. post up some more pictures after you get it covered. thanks yo.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmm*



Egg_Sauce01 said:


> how does it look with the gaps? does it match up with the se-r body or does it look like it's sticking out a little too far? it looks good and it makes me want to do it and put fog lights in. post up some more pictures after you get it covered. thanks yo.


yeah it looks cool from front the only that is wrong is that it sticks out like 1 inch, but i will try to post some pics with that gap covered, well im gonna use the 92 piece above the bumper to fill the gaps in, we will see how that comes out, mosty likely on Saturday till then thanx.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

I can't see the pics, I keep getting an annoying message. I want to see these pics. I've been contemplating doing something like this for a while, now I wanna see what it looks like.


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

are there fog lights that fit in the g20 bumper?
Can you put a 89-93 240sx lip on it like you can on a regular sentra bumper?


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hey*



Camry343 said:


> I can't see the pics, I keep getting an annoying message. I want to see these pics. I've been contemplating doing something like this for a while, now I wanna see what it looks like.


The link should work its just that every now and then it tells me about bandwidth.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hey*



tomglenn said:


> are there fog lights that fit in the g20 bumper?
> Can you put a 89-93 240sx lip on it like you can on a regular sentra bumper?



I dont know about putting a 240sx lips,but i know a mx6 lip works, the lip is from a 88-91 mx6. They're fog lights for that bumper, but i only seen the jdm ones, if anyone can confirm a usdm light that will be nice i really want to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*ok*

Well this is a edm front end but the fog lights look the same.
http://www.car-vs-car.de/images/resized/frGSQ4.jpg


----------



## GumbySpooling (Jun 10, 2005)

yea i say u go with the 4 fog.. :thumbup:


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmm*



GumbySpooling said:


> yea i say u go with the 4 for.. :thumbup:


Well thats one vote.....


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

This one looks pretty nice, go for the other if it has a better fit though.

oh, and did this come in black originally, or did you paint it yourself?


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmm*



Solidox2k said:


> This one looks pretty nice, go for the other if it has a better fit though.
> 
> oh, and did this come in black originally, or did you paint it yourself?


Well i painted it with some flat black valucraft paint from autozone(looks like crap). The fit is better i have to decide right now between some B14 SER wheels or a GTS front bumper. Well I also managed to get my hands on a R32 GTS Type T spoiler and it goes on perfect I will probably post those pics later on tonight if i get a chance.


Btw i know this isnt cosmetics but i figured this would be a good post for the B13 because everyone kind talks about it, so no offense to the forum or moderators.

Thank you


----------



## GumbySpooling (Jun 10, 2005)

I DUNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :givebeer:


----------



## GumbySpooling (Jun 10, 2005)

tired hungry and fuccin horny :thumbup:


----------



## gouki_088 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can anyone give me a website to get the 4 fog light sunny bumper


----------

